# Can't feel kittens moving



## KatieW92

As some of you know, Crystal is now 64 days pregnant. I haven't been able to feel the kittens move throughout the whole pregnancy and I know I should be able to! I'm a bit worried now, starting to think it might be a phantom pregnancy or that the kittens have died inside her. Has anyone else had a pregnant cat whose kittens haven't moved? So worried, I'll be gutted if anything happens.


----------



## Elmstar

Lily is pregnant and I haven't felt the babies move, she's on day 54. I haven't worried too much as she's getting bigger and we had another girl where we couldn't feel the babies move and she had five live babies.


----------



## sootisox

Try not to worry too much - some cats carry quite "neat" and you hardly see/feel anything. A few of my girls kittens have become very quiet in the few days leading up to the birth, there's not much space in there to wriggle around. It could also be that she's maybe only having a small litter. 

Is she ok in herself?


----------



## Honeybunch

Hi I was just about to start a thread asking when you should feel kittens moving and saw this? Its natural to worry but sounds like other people have experienced this especially is she carrying a small litter. My girl is on day 51 and I keep trying to look or feel for movements but nothing. Also when do cats become aware they are pregnant do u know? Funny question but my girl always liked her belly stroked but the past 2 days she won't let me touch it. Was just wondering if she's now twigged she's pregnant! Hope all goes well you won't be long now x


----------



## rubyandi

i'm far from expert but when my Ruby had a litter i couldn't feel any movement either
also, if they had died inside her, she wouldn't carry them to term.... would she?


----------



## purrlover

omg ... i was just thinking the same blooming thing... Rosie is on day 59 and im sure i shaw a slight movement last week ..but since then nothing .. i posted a while back about her being rather larger lady cat ... honeys belly was going ten to the dozen at this stage so im also worried ... i got my fingers crossed for us both .. xx
julie x


----------



## KatieW92

Thank you all- put my mind to rest! 

(Also- Hiya mam!)


----------



## rubyandi

hiya Katie :thumbup: it's such a worrying time i know
just noticed a tortoise section woohoo!!
i was told a long time ago that because Ruby's litter came on day 63, every future litter of hers would always come on day 63 too she had 4 kittens and the same person said she would always have 4 too, i'm not sure if this is a fact or a myth? 
i know how worried you are katie but just think you'll have cutie kitties this time tomorrow :001_cool:


----------

